# Just wondering what it's like for a woman....



## HansonSherren (20 Sep 2008)

Hi all - I'm joining as a Steward/Navy and am wondering what it will REALLY be like for a woman to do the Basic Training.  I'm 28, married with 2 kids and am very nervous about the physical fitness part of it.  I was in Sea Cadets for 5 years and did a few confidence courses so I have a tiny, minuscule bit of experience (LOL - if you can even call it that!) but obviously, nothing by far coming close to what I'm going to be dealing with.  I am a fantastic swimmer, but I don't know how to run at ALL (not to mention I can't do a single chin up yet!) - I'm working with a personal trainer now to get me in shape, but that doesn't help my fear of heights and I'm sure you have to scale a wall?  I'm a large girl (5'9" with a large build) so stepping on someone's back to help hoist me over freaks me out and makes me worry for THEIR back! lol ... *sigh*  
What it all comes down to is this.. Anyone can answer this please: If I get there and for some reason I don't pass the minimum standards of physical fitness - what happens?
And for the women - how did you make out with the 12 weeks of training... Is there anything I should be prepared for?

Thank you all in advance!!
Maggie


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 Sep 2008)

Before you get told to search  

Try reading thru this part of the forum.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Sep 2008)

Like has been said. This has all been covered in depth. It's all there if you 'search'

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

